# [SOLVED] ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error



## rob.tomas (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello,
I have a Radeon 9000 PCI graphics card. I installed the driver using the CD that came with it and now want to update the driver and install Catalyst Control Centre.
I downloaded the latest driver from: 
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
and ran the .exe file. 
After clicking custom installation etc. and error popped up saying 

Severe
INF error
Video Driver not found.

After pressing OK another error came saying

Severe
Setup was unable to complete the installation.
Try to setup your display adapter with a standard VGA driver before running setup.

Then I press OK and the installation closes.
Both error screenshots are attached.

My PC specs are as follows:

Microsoft Windows XP 
Professional
Version 2002
Service Pack 3

Intel(R)
Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
2.79GHz, 504 MB of RAM

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks Rob


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

Update the drivers first before installing catalyst. Also make sure your installing catalyst 6.11.


----------



## rob.tomas (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't understand how to update driver but not install catalyst at the same time.
When I download driver from http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/radeon-prer300-xp.aspx it comes with both display driver and Catalyst Control Centre 6.11. 
Which means I cannot update or install Catalyst Control Centre.
Thanks Rob

UPDATE
I now do not have any display driver installed and have to use my standard inbuilt graphics. Same error occurs when trying to install drivers from CD and AMD website.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

You can search for the latest drivers by simply updating it with windows and it search for and use the latest w/o installing catalyst. Catalyst is just an add on program for ati cards and doesn't have to be installed for the card to run.


----------



## rob.tomas (Apr 16, 2010)

When I update using device manager an error occurs.
I have an image attached showing the error.
Thanks Rob

Is anyone gonna reply


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## rob.tomas (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello,
When rebooting I press F8 and nothing happens.
Any more help would be great.
PS. I managed to install catalyst control centre but not luck with display driver.

UPDATE
I got the driver to somehow work and was able to use my graphics card for display.
Then I restarted my PC and the screen stayed blank so I moved the VGA Plug back to default motherboard graphics and then I could see that it was back to normal with no driver.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

you need to keep tapping f8 as soon as you start

changing from onboard to a card

boot from the onboard
in the device manager disable the onboard
if the card is listed uninstall it
turn the computer off
install the card
change the video cable from the onboard to the card
reboot into the bios
check to see if you can disable the onboard in there and set it to detect agp or pcie first
save and exit the bios tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes booting
disable a/virus
install your drivers for the card 
reboot the computer


----------



## rob.tomas (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

We have a few problems.
1. I do not understand how to install the card while the computer is turned off.
2. When I reboot with the cable in the graphics card I cannot see anything as the card is not installed.
3. To access BIOS you have to press DEL and my keyboard does not work until the computer is fully booted.

It seems I run into more problems as we go on.
Help would be appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

that's why you go into vga mode so you get a screen to see what you are doing

in the bios enable usb on boot,save and exit and your keyboard should work on boot instead of waiting for windows to come up


----------



## rob.tomas (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

I put the PC's boot priority thing to PCI Slot instead of Onboard and was able to access BIOS with the cable in PCI Card. I disabled Onboard and all the rest and then exit and saved.
When starting to reboot after exit and save I continuously tapped F8 but it still didn't do anything. 
After trying to press F8 with no success the PC booted as normal except when I get to the Microsoft Windows XP loading page before you can see your desktop it finished loading and stays on a black screen. 
I then swap the cable to Onboard which somehow works and the after swapping cable to Onboard I swap back to PCI card and it works except there are no drivers installed and I have to continuously swap to get it to work which is not an option everytime I boot.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

are you using a usb keyboard


----------



## rob.tomas (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

yes and i was able to enter bios pressing delete key so the keyboard does work


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

can you access safe mode


----------



## rob.tomas (Apr 16, 2010)

well i have to tap f8 to get to safe mode so i will keep trying and post back with results

ok tapping or holding F8 i managed to get to the screen where it tells you to select safe mode or normal mode etc, but my arrow keys do not work to make a selection and the timer runs out and it boots normally
i also such off the power while running windows and then when i boot it automatically takes me to the same screen but i still can use arrow keys.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

in windows in the run box type
msconfig

and press enter

tick the box to boot into safe mode

install the drivers

reboot

then go back and untick the safe mode box

then see where you are at and we can proceed from there


----------



## rob.tomas (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

i managed to get into safe mode using ms config but when trying to install drivers using device manager and driver downloaded from website the same errors occurred from the first few posts


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

power supply
brand
model
wattage

run sfc /scannow

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

if it comes up clear run

chkdsk /r


----------



## rob.tomas (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

about the power supply here are some details about it
tt 
atx-400
400W
Pentium 4

still running test at the moment will post back when finished


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

is the card pci or pcie


----------



## rob.tomas (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

i ran long generic test and it passed
also its a pci


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

run

chkdsk /r


----------



## rob.tomas (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

i ran chkdsk /r and it said 

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>chkdsk /r
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Cannot lock current drive.

Chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use by another
process. Would you like to schedule this volume to be
checked the next time the system restarts? (Y/N)

i also ran chkdsk /c out of curiosity and it started to scan.. but i canceled it just in case i wasnt meant to do it


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

chkdsk will run on the next reboot after you set it


----------



## rob.tomas (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

clicked to run chkdsk /r after reboot
then rebooted and scan finished
didnt say anything when it finished 
it just booted normally


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

i cannot find the psu from the information posted how many amps on the 12v line


----------



## rob.tomas (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

how can i find how many amps are on the 12v line?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

just look at the label on the side of the psu


----------



## rob.tomas (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

i have attached a picture of the label on the side of the psu
also in the top right corner of the label it says "version 2.0.3" which was cut out of the picture


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

see if you can borrow another psu to try in it


----------



## rob.tomas (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

ok just yesterday my pc would not turn on due to an error saying 

windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt: system32/drivers/pci.sys

i left the computer without touching it for a day and then it somehow turned on today. i once again tried installing drivers through device manager and this time it worked. i have set up the graphics card and everything is working perfectly.

thanks dai for all of your help and also to emosun at the beginning.
all help has been greatly appreciated.

Thanks ray:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ATI Radeon 9000 INF Error*

glad you have it sorted


----------

